# Frameless slingshot



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

I posted this in another section about the dankung chameleons frameless slingshot, not sure if this a new type of fork or if any of the fork makers have designed it and tried it out already. Has anyone bought one or used a similar design. I be interested to see what it shoots like and your opinions.


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello, I don't understand you. Frameless fork?? As I know, frameless is not to use any fork, just rubber and your hands. Could you share a pick with us??

Enviat des del meu WAS-LX1A usant Tapatalk


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

Picture.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

Picture of it in use, never seen this type before, wondered what anyone had to say about it, is it crap or does it only work with certain types of ammo, has anyone bought one? It's titled frameless because it's advertised as frameless, I would say single fork or forkless, is this a new concept in slingshot shooting.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Not really a new idea. Just a different take on a stick shot slingshot. They have been around a long time. I shot one when I was a kid (1960s) until I blasted my thumb.

I have tried them a couple of times since but could not get any real accuracy with them. Lot of people say they are very accurate but I have not seen any videos of anyone except maybe pfshooter that is shown any real accuracy.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

A stick slingshot, that's why I couldn't find out much about them.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Not really a new idea. Just a different take on a stick shot slingshot. They have been around a long time. I shot one when I was a kid (1960s) until I blasted my thumb.
> 
> I have tried them a couple of times since but could not get any real accuracy with them. Lot of people say they are very accurate but I have not seen any videos of anyone except maybe pfshooter that is shown any real accuracy.


So that's why they have that extra metal protrusion to prevent a thumb buster. Looks cool though


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Grandpa Grumpy said all I was going to say. They look good but you will still shoot yourself in the thumb eventually.


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks very good to me, maybe not to shoot big ammo, with strong bands.

Enviat des del meu WAS-LX1A usant Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm seeing a frame. I always thought of Frameless as guys banding directly to their hand or foot.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like a forkless frame to me. A fancy stick shot.


----------



## Pluto41 (Aug 3, 2015)

Frameless (for me) is No frame at all. Just the hand and rubber. Never te less nice to see this thing. Would be great to see it in action in a video.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I think I'm out as it looks like you have to be a ninja to shoot one.-CD


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I built a stick shot and got a nasty return-to-sender. There must be a safe way to do it but I don't know it.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

TimR said:


> I built a stick shot and got a nasty return-to-sender. There must be a safe way to do it but I don't know it.


I was talking with Bill and he said RTS, but in all my years I have never had that happen as a pouch containment. In 2014 I had one come right back at me, it seemed as fast as it went it came back. Hit me right above the eye on the bone ridge. Just about knocked me out.

I was PFS shooting at a big tomato can lid and had cupped it pretty good over some days, I still don't know if it just hit the cupped portion right but I snapped shot, hit the plate and the marble hit my eye inside of a second. I had a black eye for a couple of weeks. -CD


----------

